# Odzyskiwanie danych z karty CF

## Poe

Witajcie po dłuuuugiej nieobecności,

Jako że od Gentoo mocno odszedłem, z kwestiami stricte informatycznymi też już mam mało styczności (bardziej multimedia, etc), ale dalej uważam, że siedzi tu grupa ludzi mających głowę na karku. A piszę z prośbą o pomoc/poradę.

Miesiąc temu miałem swój własny, osobisty ślub. Naszej pani fotograf padła karta, oczywiście ta najważniejsza ze zdjęciami z kościola. Karta poszła od razu do firmy odzyskujące dane i po niecałych trzech tygodniach przyszła taka analiza:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> typ uszkodzenia - uszkodzenie komorek pamieci nosnika
> 
> W przypadku takiego typu uszkodzenia niestety jestesmy bezradni , wylutowane kosci pamieci, podczas wyczytywania, zwracaja bardzo duzo
> ...

 

mimo takiego wyroku, dalej mam nadzieję, że coś się uda z tym zrobić... Jak myślicie?..

pozdrawiam

----------

## Poe

W poniedziałek być może będę miał obraz tej karty. Wówczas mogę zainteresowanym udostępnić go. W razie efektów, choćby w postaci jednego zdjęcia, obiecuję zapłatę oczywiście. Strasznie to ważne dla mnie..

----------

## lazy_bum

Sytuacja rzeczywiście nieciekawa.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Naszej pani fotograf padła karta

 

Trochę już „po jabłkach”, ale z ciekawości: jaka karta i kto/jak stwierdzał „padnięcie”?

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Karta poszła od razu do firmy odzyskujące dane i po niecałych trzech tygodniach przyszła taka analiza:

 

Tu też z ciekawości — co to za firma?

----------

## Poe

Karta CF SanDisk 16Gb Extreme. Zostało to stwierdzone w ten sposób, że po włączeniu aparatu pojawiło się "busy" i przestało czytać tę kartę. Gdy na drugim aparacie pokazało ten sam błąd i że komputer nie widzi karty, poszła od razu do firmy w warszawie MiP Data Recovery (recovery.pl). Tam została wylutowana i próbowali złożyć te dane do kupy, ze skutkiem zerowym. Teraz jeszcze poszła do analizy do Katowic, gdzie podobno jest też dobra firma.

----------

## lazy_bum

Pytałem, bo niestety ciężko znaleźć solidną firmę, która się tym zajmuje.

----------

